# Slippers...



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Does anyone know where the missus can buy a quality pair of slippers?...not the ones where you stick your foot in, but the ones that you put your foot into - all furry like? - OK, we've found the Greek style ones up in the old market, but like UK politicians, they have no souls to speak of...Back to the reason for asking - 'er indoors has nearly gone 'base over apex' down the stairs after one has shot off her foot and she nearly ended up in a heap on the bottom step...we've tried the Old market, M&S, Debenhams and a few others but the best pair we've seen have been on line at Argos UK...unfortunately they don't deliver!!.....Does anyone know where just so I can get a bit of P & Q?

Dave


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It might not be easy at this time of year as those sort of slippers tend to be in the shops in the winter. Maybe a pair of canvas pumps would be better for the summer as they would not make the feet as hot as furry slippers do.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Have you tried Marks & Spencers?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Why not let your fingers do the walking?

John Lewis deliver to Cyprus with a delivery charge of £7.50 per order.

https://www.johnlewis.com/browse/women/womens-slippers/_/N-fk7


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

We get our slippers from Amazon.uk

Cheers,


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

I'll get the missus to have a look...ta very much!!


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

If ya get stuck, Dave, I would be happy to get said slippers for er indoors, just pm me size and type on Argos. But slippers are hard to catch my friend.....................................very...................er SLIPPERY.
Cheers


----------



## Big-bad_dave (Jul 17, 2014)

Ha ha!!

We've reached a compromise, as it's nearly Summer & the aforementioned slippers wouldn't get worn as much, we're off on holiday early September so 'er indoors might save her pennies & buy a pair then...the quest for slipper perfection continues......


----------

